
Ask HN: Blog for scientist that need to code, how to grow it? - siscia
Hi all,<p>I have several friends that are not computer engineers by training but they need to code for work.<p>Mostly they are scientists and data scientist.<p>I believe I can help them, indeed they gladly listen to my suggestions about coding.<p>In order to have a bigger impact I am starting a blog trying to distil those &quot;lessons&quot; in articles.
Here the &quot;index&quot;:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;redbeardlab.com&#x2F;code-boosting&#x2F;<p>I would like suggestions about where to post those articles to reach my target audience.<p>I believe those articles are not very useful for HN.<p>Do you guys have any ideas?
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [http://redbeardlab.com/code-boosting/](http://redbeardlab.com/code-
boosting/)

I think the articles are good enough to be submitted here. (I wouldn't call
them "groundbreaking", just good.) Sometimes a good idea with a well written
explanation is good to share when you have a similar situation.

About [http://redbeardlab.com/2019/01/24/cb2-single-
responsibility-...](http://redbeardlab.com/2019/01/24/cb2-single-
responsibility-principle/) I think the example you pick is important enough to
get it's own article. Sometimes you read code that reads files in the middle
of the calculation out of the blue. And also I saw examples of code that has a
big warning: " _Remember to change number of <something> in line 817_" or you
should remember to change it in spite there is no comment at the beginning of
the file.

Another good point about separating the input phase is that it's more clear is
a temporary array to store the input data and arrange it slightly is only a
temporary array and it is not used later. With a big monolithic programs
sometimes it's not clear which are the important data storage parts and which
are ignored in the rest of the program.

~~~
siscia
Thanks!

Your words are very kind. My request didn't get any reply but yours and it
would have been extremely discouraging without you!

Yes, I don't want to incorporate nothing of groundbreaking in that series,
scientists need to be able to write and _share_ good enough code and that is
where I am aiming. Simple concepts that have prove themselves over and over in
engineering but that are not common in other fields.

I will definitely incorporate your feedback, moreover if you have more ideas
about blog articles I could cover or bad patterns that you see happen again
and again feel free to let me know.

Thanks agains for your kind words!

Cheers,

